# Oothecae incubation



## KevinsWither (May 31, 2019)

I am curious if most mantis ooths will hatch at 84 F and 80 percent humidity? I am planning on incubating ooths like ghosts, double shields, dessicata, etc.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2019)

The temp might be a bit high for Phyllocrania, and I'd lower the humidity to prevent mold.

- MantisGirl13


----------

